# Barbs with Blue Rams?



## fishlids

What kind of barbs can go in my Blue Ram tank? I had other fish like Neons, an Angel, and Danios, but they eventually all died . So now I was thinking of getting some Barbs. I know many species of barbs nip fins of other tank mates, but isn't it true that if you put a large school of barbs, then they don't pick on others, and only themselves?

How are barbs with live plants? Do they also nibble on plants?

Do barbs work with fast current water? I think I killed my angelfish by having too fast of a current for the little guy.

Which barb do you think is the most compatible for Blue Rams?


----------



## cichlidaholic

I have kept rosy barbs in with my Bolivian rams for close to 2 years without any major problems. I've had groups of anywhere from 4-8.

I've found Tiger barbs to be way too nippy, the green ones are horrible.


----------



## fishlids

I think Cherry Barbs look pretty neat, has anyone ever kept them with Rams?

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/DiseasePIX/F ... ryBarb.JPG


----------



## dwarfpike

Not with rams, but with various other dwarf cichlids. Cherry barbs tend to be much more mild than most other barbs. Checkerboard barbs are a great dwarf barb as well that would work. Cherry's don't quite school like other barbs though, they tend to spread out more in my experience.


----------



## remarkosmoc

cichlidaholic said:


> I have kept rosy barbs in with my Bolivian rams for close to 2 years without any major problems. I've had groups of anywhere from 4-8.
> 
> I've found Tiger barbs to be way too nippy, the green ones are horrible.


I've found that they are nippy in groups less than about 10. If you have 10 they just nip on each other.


----------



## fishlids

About the cherry barbs, why would they not make good fish for Rams but good for other dwarfs? Are Rams very weak compared to other dwarfs?

http://www.fishlore.com/Profiles-CherryBarbs.htm

If you read that article, it says that Cherry's are very peaceful, and should be kept in a group so they can school. So dwarfpike, is this article incorrect?


----------



## dwarfpike

They probably do fine with rams, just can't speak with experience aout it. Have kept them with kribs and african rams before though, and they never caused any problems. I'd try them and feel fairly safe. They are peacefull in my experience.

I found the males don't school like most barbs, they space themselves apart from each other and kind of defend the plant they are hanging out around. Kinda of like emperor tetras do.


----------



## cichlidaholic

Rams aren't "weak", but they aren't as aggressive or as equipped to defend themselves as many other cichlids are. Plus, once mature, they have attractive flowing fins that would look pretty good to a nippy fish, and rams don't move as quickly as barbs do. :thumb:


----------



## fishlids

So are you saying all barbs nippy? I guess the right, straight up question is, What is the ideal barb for Blue Rams?


----------



## dwarfpike

The only barbs I'd try with blue rams are cherry, checkerboard, or golden dwarves. :thumb:


----------

